# Damage by Opening?



## sukieslim (Dec 1, 2008)

Is it possible to damage your garage door by opening it too fast?  I am worried that I will somehow make it bend as I am opening it one day.


----------



## Bushytails (Dec 3, 2008)

Of course it's possible.  However, unless you're rather strong or have a rather weak door, it's not too likely.

--Bushytails


----------



## 4wheelsonline (Nov 12, 2009)

Yes of course. But if your material is tough maybe it can handle such force..


----------



## damiandouglasgaragedoor (Aug 22, 2011)

Of course, it is possible but you will have to be very strong and your door very weak which is unlikely.


----------

